# Problema con usb



## edison494 (Dic 8, 2006)

Mi memoria es marca kingston de 1Gb el problema es q intente conectar en el puerto frotal (que se veia un poco viejo) con un poco de esfuerzo logre ponerlo, la maquina no lo reconocio, entonces lo coloque en el puerto de atras (que se veia mas seguro) pero ya no reconocia la memoria, tengo un amigo que le paso lo mismo en la misma computadora.
La entrada del usb debe haberse raspado o algo supongo, quiero saber si se puede arreglar??
por q no creo que se halla quemado... entodo caso no creo q ya no valga del todo o si???


----------



## angeles85 (Dic 8, 2006)

hola amigo, me gustaría saber qué sistema operativo que tiene tu compu. En cualquier caso te sugiero que te bajes el driver con el modelo exacto al momento de buscarlo. suerte!!!


----------



## farzy (Dic 8, 2006)

si la memoria usb entro pero la unidad no fue reconocida posiblemente sea que no tienes el puerto usb correcto, tal y como dice angeles85 prueba a instalar el driver de la memoria, aunque si tienes xp esto no deberia pasar ya que automaticamente reconoceria el dispositivo,

tambien prueba a poner una targeta de puertos usb 2.0, claro que esto en el ultimo de los casos


----------



## edison494 (Dic 9, 2006)

Creo q el problema es el puerto ya q como les digo se ve viejo y oxidado, ya q mi memoria funcionaba bien pero despues q lo puse en esa conpu dejo de fy}uncionar (su sistemna operativo es xp) por eso pienso q puedo haberse dañado le entrada del usb ....  o derrepente ese puerto esta mal conectado, la verdad no c... ojala puedan ayudarme


----------



## N@CHO (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola amigo: Mira lo que podes hacer es colocar una tarjeta USB 2.0 en tu pc(nueva), que vienen para colocar por los puestos PCI. Si cuando conectas la memoria al puerto nuevo, y asi y todo no anda, lo que debes hacer es desarmar la memoria y fijarte que en las lineas de tansmision tienen unas resistencias de montaje superficial de algunos ohms (tipicamente 5 o 10), las cuales, si el puerto USB esta mal conectado, se habrieron. Lo que debes hacer en ese caso es cambiarlas.

Si lo que se ha roto es el conector USB de la memoria, viene el repuesto de eso, asique no te preocupes que no es complicado de hacerlo.

Te deseo suerte, y que la FUERZA TE ACOMPAÑE... ejejejejeje


----------



## edison494 (Ene 28, 2007)

OK, lo q pasa es que yo tengo un poco de experiencia de electronica, me he hecho algunos circuitos, pero siguiendo un buen manual, no c si habra un manual o una pagina q me recomienden para poder cambiar la resistencia interna del usb... es que tengo miedo de malograr completamente mi usb....


----------

